# Bill on EPBands



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great video by Bill (TEX)


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree Ifran. It is worthwhile to visit Tex's Youtube channel, there are many helpful vids. I


----------



## bazil (Dec 3, 2010)

Very helpful vid! and what a nice guy!









Baz


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is the link to Slingshotbill's Channel, worth to watch rest of the videos !

http://www.youtube.com/user/slingshotbill


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

we've treated trigger finger in the ER. All we can do there is make them feel a little better and refer them to a surgeon. You got to get a series of shots of steroids over weeks to months for it to heal, or more likely go to surgery.

This man is wise.


----------

